# Brand new HONDA HSS1332 throttle issue. All HSS owners check your throttles !



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

I just picked up my new 1332 ATD and can't wait to use it this weekend! 

Unfortunately , It already has an annoying issue that I noticed when I went to pick it up tonight.

The throttle lever appears to be very out of adjustment and does not increase or decrease any engine speed during the first half of its travel. The first half is a total dead zone . There is also a noticeable detent or notch like feel to the lever when moving the lever through that transition to and from the dead zone even with the engine off . 

Here is a video I took to help explain. 






I noticed this same issue weeks ago playing with non running 928 that was at another dealer but tonight I tried the throttle on another 1332 at the dealer and it functioned / felt normally. 

The blower is already home and I'd rather adjust or fix whatever is wrong... I'm guessing it needs the cable or governor adjusted but it seems very odd that Honda would have let this happen unless it was done on purpose ...

Does anyone else have this issue ?


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

My HSS928 does the same thing. I have not had a chance to see where the adjustment is. 

Jeff


----------



## MEPGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

I just purchased the same model from my local dealer and the drive engage clutch lever handle was out of adjustment. The dealer fixed it but it still feels a bit off compared to the other 928 he had in the showroom. I am thinking the new assembly plant down in Georgia is still working out the bugs in the cable installation department.


----------



## MEPGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Blepski I should have watched your video before posting the reply above. Your throttle does the exact same thing my new 1332 does. There is a dead zone and it basically acts as a high low throttle only. I have had one opportunity to use the snowblower and it functioned perfectly fine. The engine automatically revs up once you hit some heavy snow as it has some sort of automatic governor. So I wouldn't worry about it unless someone else can identify this as an issue. 

Dan


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can adjust the cable to have the dead zone on the top or leave it as it i.e. at the lower end. The affective travel part of the throttle is only an inch or so rather than all the 2ish" that it can travel. 

Not sure if the HSS724/924 have separate choke rather than integrated choke/throttle but in the older HS 624/724/828/928 had integrated choke/throttle, throttle for the first 3/4 part and choke at the top 1/4 part. The HS1132/1332 models has separate choke and throttle controls yet the lever for the throttle and the travel distance was the same as the smaller units. So in case of the HS1132/1332 you had the same dead area as shown in your case, nothing to worry about unless it annoys you.


----------



## Gnimelf (Jan 17, 2016)

My 724 got sent back less than 2 hours after use...same issue. Appeared choke was stuck. Dealer says they lubricated it. On the way back today. Looks like Honda has a quality control issue.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

question is to know if the engine is revving at the right rpm....I also have the first half of the throttle lever free.... does nothing to rpm. Maybe that is the reason i find the blower going backward and forward slow....


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would say it's more of a dealer problem as they are the ones who are setting them up and the blowers should come to you 100%


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

grabber said:


> question is to know if the engine is revving at the right rpm....I also have the first half of the throttle lever free.... does nothing to rpm. Maybe that is the reason i find the blower going backward and forward slow....





Max suggested RPM for GX340/390 is 3600. One way to check would be to hook up a tach meter, one of those cheap ebay ones should do the job.


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

What I find confusing is that I have moved the throttles (non running engines) on several other non auto choke models ( 928 and 1332) and they do not do this.... They move smoothly through the complete range of motion and have no dentent like feel in the halfway position.... 

When the throttle is pulled all the way back to the slow end stop the control cable underneath is also distorted and folded up with excessive slack until it is moved into the halfway position. 

Not knowing if this is how its supposed to be is what bothers me the most. 

If more members would chime in we could get a better idea.....


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

Our new HSS1332 does not have a "dead" zone so to speak. It has the separate chock and throttle assembly. It will speed up or down through all of the lever travel. I agree it seems like a dealer issue, poor PDI.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I dont remember seeing a dead zone on my new HSS928 but I'll check it tonight and let you know what I find.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Dropped an email to our model engineer and asked him to look at the video and comment.

Standby...


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

I just went out and checked mine I noticed the same thing after the halfway point it increases in throttle till full throttle it certainly is more than just hi and low however


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

The first half of the throttle lever on my HSS928 does nothing either. 
Though all I need is full throttle


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

All you need is full throttle i agree, but how do you know if you really have the full throttle ? If the cable is not adjusted proprely... you may end up with only 75% of the available throttle.



SND said:


> The first half of the throttle lever on my HSS928 does nothing either.
> Though all I need is full throttle


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The model engineer shared this with me:

The throttle control on the HSS controls the governor, not the actual throttle plate on the carburetor. The governor controls the throttle plate. 

What is really important is does the engine reach the specific speed when the throttle is pushed to FAST? And, does it hold the speed during use? There is a maximum and minimum adjustment point/speed and a friction adjustment too. So, you really need a tach to check the speeds, and some testing time to confirm the throttle doesn't move.

Keep in mind, you should always keep the throttle set to FAST when using the snow blower. The throttle lever is really on there to allow you to slow the engine (for less noise) when you may need to briefly step away from the machine.


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

grabber said:


> All you need is full throttle i agree, but how do you know if you really have the full throttle ? If the cable is not adjusted proprely... you may end up with only 75% of the available throttle.



I've been wondering about it, the throttle lever seems to stop when it hits the end of the plastic slot its in, which doesn't really tell me if its as far as it goes at the other end. I pulled a bit on the cable itself from under while it was running and didn't seem to have more slack nor rev higher, but I want to try it with some covers off the engine at some point to get a good look, and I still need to get a tachometer.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Robert. I don't have a tach to test mine with but I don't suspect I'm not hitting intended RPMs. The machine spools up when I put it to fast and sounds about right to my untrained ears and settles down nicely when I bring it back to slow.

I do have that dead zone others spoke about, however mine is only about 1/3 of the of the overall travel.


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for the info and update Robert. 

I understand that the throttle controls the governor. What I do not understand however is that I tried the throttle on several 928's and 1332's that I test drove / demoed at the dealer and found most of them did NOT have this issue. They move through the entire range of throttle motion with a increase and decrease of engine speed throughout the range. 


What is causing this inconsistency ? 



I supposed checking the rpm's are the next step. 

What are the target rpm's for full throttle and low throttle settings? 

Is this checked with the engine running with no load? 


Is there anyone who's new HSS 928 or 1332 does not do this half dead throttle situation? If so please take a video similar to mine showing the throttle moving through the whole range with the engine running. 


Thank you!


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

My HSS928 works the same as in the first video. I have a tach on mine so I uploaded this for comparison. I can adjust the speed within that short range but I run it either at idle or full speed as Robert suggested. Max speed cold is 3500 on mine just sitting but it runs at 3600 exactly when under light to moderate load.


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Why would anyone run a snowblower in anything but full throttle? I think I've run my new HSS1332ATD in less than full throttle once just to make sure it worked. It did.

Not a big issue.


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

I understand that full throttle will be used most of the time but that's not the point .... 

More to the point is that the operation of all controls on my brand new and very expensive machine work properly as designed. 

If there is a problem with the throttle and or its adjustment I want to correct it ....


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

SB83 said:


> Max speed cold is 3500 on mine just sitting but it runs at 3600 exactly when under light to moderate load.


So does anyone know if this is the correct RPM? I have not had much need to run my 928 but I have been thinking that it was under performing relative to my 3 year old 928 that I sold. This could be the answer if we are not getting to rated RPM.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob_S said:


> So does anyone know if this is the correct RPM? I have not had much need to run my 928 but I have been thinking that it was under performing relative to my 3 year old 928 that I sold. This could be the answer if we are not getting to rated RPM.


My blower is a HSS1332, and this picture is not mine...
I dont want to complain.... maybe because i stand behind the blower when i use it... but IMO, no chance my blower shoot like my friend's one that is a HS1332 (2015 model) I have seen all kind of snow this year... some very light but honnestly, its doesnt shoot like this one.
Could the impeller size be the reason ? not ennough torque to turn the 14inch impeller as fast as the 12inch of previous years models


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

Bob_S said:


> So does anyone know if this is the correct RPM? I have not had much need to run my 928 but I have been thinking that it was under performing relative to my 3 year old 928 that I sold. This could be the answer if we are not getting to rated RPM.


Yes, the correct RPM at max throttle should be 3600 for HSS928 and 3500 for HSS1332 as mentioned by Robert in another thread: HSS928TA Review/First Impressions


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

You can easily see why the throttle is only working half way... the cable is way too loose. See the curb in the cable. this is at full low position.










Here is with the throttle half way, where it start to increase the rpm of the engine, you can see the throttle cable that there is no loose anymore, it is straight.









Now it can easily be adjusted by adjusting the screw that hold the cable and bring it down ....half of an inch can be adjusted approx.


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

grabber said:


> My blower is a HSS1332, and this picture is not mine...
> I dont want to complain.... maybe because i stand behind the blower when i use it... but IMO, no chance my blower shoot like my friend's one that is a HS1332 (2015 model) I have seen all kind of snow this year... some very light but honnestly, its doesnt shoot like this one.
> Could the impeller size be the reason ? not ennough torque to turn the 14inch impeller as fast as the 12inch of previous years models


I don't have a photo but I personally know that our new 1332 will out blow our 828 which is no slouch, very similar to your photo. Our 1332 has more than enough torque, no complaints.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

maybe my blower engine is not broken yet, 10 hrs on it... I want to see a HSS1332 working like the image above... which is a HS1332 (2015 model). Again i might be wrong, but my HSS1332 is not blowing like this one... maybe later this winter with enough hours on the engine, all will turn more freely.

After a second thought, Simple calculation here
By deduction here, if you look at the picture, knowing that the guy mesure 5' 10", and then you compare his mesure with the length of the snow Shute.... My deduction is that it is throwing 35feet into the air. Now i do know that my blower throw snow 35feet and more.

Standing behind the blower it is not always evident that you throw that far into the air.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

grabber said:


> My deduction is that it is throwing 35feet into the air. Now i do know that my blower throw snow 35feet and more.
> Standing behind the blower it is not always evident that you throw that far into the air.


What I think you'll need to do to know for fact is have someone take a video of a few pics when you are using your blower.
Honda snowblowers in good working order and in "ideal" snow conditions can blow snow 40-55' (they are known the most for its throwing distance-besides their reliability)
:blowerhug:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My HSS1332ATD had the "mostly dead throttle" problem. Big slack in the cable at minimum throttle position. I adjusted the cable so that the minimum position has almost no slack, and now the maximum throttle position is about 1/4" from the end of the slot. Hard to tell without a tach, but it SEEMS faster at max throttle. It definitely seems to have less abrupt throttle effect than before. I can select from the full range of RPM, while it was pretty much on/off before. Won't use it much at less than max, but now I can if the whim strikes...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My HSS928 throttle also has the half dead zone as you call it. Noticed it right away 2 years ago. I've check my rpms at idle and full throttle and everything is to spec.

I thought all HSS models had this same nuance characteristic . Either way, works just fine.


----------



## thasac (Mar 15, 2017)

My HSS1332ATD throttle too functions more or less as a high/low. It hasn't bothered me as the only time it's not set to 'full' is when I'm warming it up. Since I have the luxury of a battery/starter, any conversations with the wife or dog happen with the machine off ... a feature I thought was ridiculous when buying but have come to love.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

The last time I mentioned this a couple of members called me out for criticizing the workers at Honda. If you search YouTube you'll find a video of the plant that assembles lawn mowers and snowblowers and you can judge for yourself if the workers look very interested and quality control oriented to you. Between all the clogging issues and quality control issues I've seen on this forum this winter it appears Honda needs a rethink of their engineering and quality control practices. I've always been a fan of Honda motorcycles, cars and ATVs and still am but I'm beginning to wonder about their small engine equipment.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

524SWE said:


> The last time I mentioned this a couple of members called me out for criticizing the workers at Honda. If you search YouTube you'll find a video of the plant that assembles lawn mowers and snowblowers and you can judge for yourself if the workers look very interested and quality control oriented to you. Between all the clogging issues and quality control issues I've seen on this forum this winter it appears Honda needs a rethink of their engineering and quality control practices. I've always been a fan of Honda motorcycles, cars and ATVs and still am but I'm beginning to wonder about their small engine equipment.


Do you even own a new honda snowblower? I have made emotional comments on here in the heat of the moment about clogging when I first encountered the issue, but I gotta say once I've learned the snowblower and its habits, it hasn't clogged on me since. Everything else with the machine has been perfect! It is an absolute beast.

The dealerships do a pdi on these snowblowers before you pick it up, so anything out of adjustment once in your hands is the dealers fault! No brand is perfect.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Do you even own a new honda snowblower? I have made emotional comments on here in the heat of the moment about clogging when I first encountered the issue, but I gotta say once I've learned the snowblower and its habits, it hasn't clogged on me since. Everything else with the machine has been perfect! It is an absolute beast.
> 
> The dealerships do a pdi on these snowblowers before you pick it up, so anything out of adjustment once in your hands is the dealers fault! No brand is perfect.


So what you're saying is all the people having trouble with these snowblowers don't know what they're doing? That's an interesting take on their problems I don't imagine they'd agree with.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

524SWE said:


> So what you're saying is all the people having trouble with these snowblowers don't know what they're doing? That's an interesting take on their problems I don't imagine they'd agree with.


Yup, that's EXACTLY what I said. :sarcasm:

I can tell by your attitude that there is no sense in reasoning with you, so I won't. But just remember, at the end of the day I have 50 hours first hand experience with these machines, and you have nada. Good day!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

The fact that I don't have a Honda is not in dispute here. The fact that some people on this forum have had a number of problems with these machines including yourself is also a fact. For you to question these other Honda owners expertise with their machines seems rather hypocritical to me but I will let these other members judge for themselves. For anyone following this thread who would like to see what Senior Member Marlow had to say in the past here are the threads he started a few weeks ago.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/103985-bolt-next-gearbox-broke.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ger-lever-interlock-only-works-some-time.html

And to you sir, Mr. Marlow, this is my last post on the matter, I will let your own words speak for themselves.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

In a nutshell... It's been a road of expectations and emotions.

New Hondas are experiencing issues. They are being resolved by Honda with the cooperation of dealers and owners. 

Unfortunately these problems are overshadowing the bigger picture. They are awesome snowblowers! 

Perhaps we can stop beating the proverbial dead horse and focus on keeping this a forum of cooperating enthusiasts who provide a resource of valueable information.

:icon-deadhorse:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Marlow said:


> Do you even own a new honda snowblower? I have made emotional comments on here in the heat of the moment about clogging when I first encountered the issue, but I gotta say once I've learned the snowblower and its habits, it hasn't clogged on me since. Everything else with the machine has been perfect! It is an absolute beast.
> 
> The dealerships do a pdi on these snowblowers before you pick it up, so anything out of adjustment once in your hands is the dealers fault! No brand is perfect.


Hummm.....the word "habits" here got my attention. I like this term. It keeps things in perspective.

I came here today from a lawnmower site I'm also a member of and frequent because I am currently rebuilding a 25 year old L-Head Briggs engine (new rings, ignition coil, valve lapping, etc). Guess what? Lawnmowers have "habits" too. Briggs don't start well in cold weather, Tecumsehs have surging/governor issues, MTD carb jets clog easy, blah, blah, blah. Nothing will be perfect to everyone because there is no assembly plant, no engineering firm, no testing ground, etc., that has everyone's individual name on it. These machines aren't a Starbuck's latte that's been tweaked to an customer's definition of "perfection." 

Part of the skill of being an operator (think "craftsman") is making the machine function the best it can within its capabilities. Granted, if the expectation gap for what you paid is huge, there is a problem. But for the most part these Hondas are terrific, even by objective standards--maybe not *perfect to everyone's liking,* but great--nonetheless. It's waaaaay too early to blame the tool folks. That's what novices do when they buy a tool and it doesn't make them look good from the get-go. You gotta re-educate yourself to new model. I'd use a new girlfriend analogy here, but I've been married 25 years; all I remember is: "every engine has its own speed."

My HSS724ACT, like its big brother 928 and 1332, has phenomenal traction, a hydrostatic transmission that turns with the squeeze of a handle lever, infinitely variable height adjustment via a thumb lever, and a joystick that controls the discharge. SERIOUSLY??? How great is this???? To date it has never clogged (FOR ME). It has slowed, granted. But after reading the importance of going in full throttle and adjusting path width, I solved my issue. I am sure it will clog in really wet stuff...but so will ALL other brands, and I accept that. Boo hoo. Newsflash--so did pre-2016 HS models I've used like the 928 if you bog them down. Any complaints I have so far for the new HSS models fall so deep into the "first world problem" category that I'm embarrassed to discuss them here: the new LED isn't aimed properly; the battery lacks a tender connection; the auger needs Zerks; the throttle works fine, but has dead zones, etc. 

Granted, the things I have mentioned are just what I have witnessed, so don't freak out if you are experiencing the more frustrating clogging issues documented elsewhere on this site. We love what we know, but models change. I appreciate this and hope a solution is fast on the horizon for you. My old Ariens and Craftsman beat my new Honda in some ways, including raw horsepower. But I don't miss them a bit. And I especially don't miss them when I'm not installing chains, changing discharge direction with a weatherproof joystick, adjusting height without a wrench, turning on a dime using a simple hand squeeze, or climbing deck stairs with rubber treads. How spoiled are we Honda owners here really?

I too may rant on this forum in the months to come when I inevitably experience a clog on my $3600 CND machine in deep wet snow. It won't be pleasant. But jump over to the other Snowblower Brand Forums. Some of these guys are having meltdowns over sheer pins, friction disks, plastic discharge chutes, primer bulbs, and drive axles. The next time your Honda (with its terrific decompression valve copied by many others) starts on its first or second pull, doesn't shatter its discharge chute at -30C, or turns a tight corner without stalling, remember why these machines cost more.

When I picked up new piston rings for my Briggs mower, the shop I go to had a 50 year old Toro Sportsman reel mower in for a tune-up. I love reel mowers. I think they were the best technology ever. Until you hit a rock. Or have to go up a hill. Or have to sharpen them. Or want to mulch. Then you appreciate the newer models and come to like them, including all their "habits."

For the record, I have no brand allegiance. I've owned multiple brands for 40 years. I love and hate them all equally.

I agree with Marlow here.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

The thing that gets me is that the people who bash these machines the most don't even own them and have never used them. There was even one guy on here(named chaulky45) who went on an on about how bad the new ones are(even though he never tried it himself). And to back up his assertion of how bad they are, he even made up a story about how 15 of his friends had bought them and returned them for refunds and got yamahas! After I caught him red handed on that blatant lie he hasn't posted since! LMAO It's kind of offensive how stupid those types of bullshitters like that think we are. Lying helps nobody, and I hope Honda goes after him legally for spreading such nonsense on public forums.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That chaulky guy was pretty ridiculous. His typing style plus the fake account he created to assert his story...didn't take a detective to connect the dots. 

Can't make this stuff up.

It's too bad he chose to go that route.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Just picked up a new HSS1332 ATD today and, yes, Ive notice the dead zone in the throttle as well. Seemed kind of strange at first.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I also see the cable binding and bending. I might try adjust it and see if I can get a bit more rpm out of it.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Adjusted the threaded piece today but there is still bending of the cable when at full slow. With the tighter cable, full fast is no longer to the top. No seeming difference in rpm. I would say Honda put the wrong length cable in there. Shouldn’t the cable be straight at full slow?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

csonni said:


> Adjusted the threaded piece today but there is still bending of the cable when at full slow. With the tighter cable, full fast is no longer to the top. No seeming difference in rpm. I would say Honda put the wrong length cable in there. Shouldn’t the cable be straight at full slow?


I adjusted my HSS1332ATD throttle lever to be at dead slow at the bottom of the range of movement. The max throttle is now below the end of the throttle slot, and there's a steady increase of RPMs with lever movement. Since the max RPM is actually controlled by the governor, all is well.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

What concerns me is the potential weakening of the cable at full slow with it bending like that. Doesn’t seem right.


----------

